

 Review my startup (a student collaboration platform) - jmathai
http://www.studentrevolt.com

======
danielnicollet
Hi Jmathai, Best feedback about this sort of thing is often some questions.

I guess my main question for you would be: Why would people do this on
Facebook when most educational institutions (Stanford included I suppose)
already offer curriculum management software?

Cheers Dan

~~~
jmathai
Hey Dan,

Thanks for the feedback. We're aware that many universities already use
software like Blackboard and Moodle. They are, however, a pain to use. The
systems are also disconnected from the student's normal activities. If you're
friends with students on Facebook you'll see that they often try to
collaborate using their own status updates.

So to answer your question: students would do this on Facebook because they
already are. It's not that our service does anything better or more
efficiently (though I believe it does) --- but we're deployed on platforms
that give us tremendous leverage (Facebook, iPhone (coming), etc.).

------
jmathai
I posted this last week in the middle of the night but have put the screencast
on our home page. Hoping some of you are actually awake to provide some
feedback :) -- Thanks.

